# ID Beatrice Please?



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Jonas, Frank, GG and anyone else! When I first got Beatrice she was identified as a possible irritan, rhom, Sanchezi and compressus.

I would probably go with compressus now. What about the experts?









Will post some better pics soon ( if I become a better photographer)

Jay


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Closer flank pics would help


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Fomoris said:


> Closer flank pics would help


Your'e right! I will try to do, I wish I could get some photography lessons from Rich or Yorky!









J


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The tail fin is kind of confusing to me: does Beatrice have a clear terminal band, or a dark one (the last picture suggest a pale terminal band...)
If it has, my guess would be S. sanchezi. If not, it could be an S. irritans.

What's the color of the eyes, btw?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks Jonas,

Her eyes are reddish, and they never used to be!

Also she has the dark V terminal band however a very fine dark band along the very tail edge as well. Frankly in the light its difficult to see but at night it becomes more pronounced. I have also checked for more pronounced scutes but I can't seem to find them.

I am gonna try to get a few more pics.

I am working with a crappy camera (or maybe it's just me!!!







) Fuji finepix 3000 and it has very limited settings indeed. Night, Sports, Portrait and landscape. I have been fooling around with them but just can't seem to get it right! any hints?

Thanks again and let me know what you think!

Jason


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If the eyes are reddish and the tail has a dark terminal band, I think S. irritans can be ruled out (it has clear eyes and a V-type tail - dark V at the base of the tail and a clear terminal band).

Although all piranha's have belly scutes (I think that's what they owe their name to: freely translated, Serrasalmus means 'serrated salmon', in reference to the saw-like keel), in particular S. sanchezi seems to have very pronounced ones.
It's a tough one, but I still stick with S. sanchezi. But I'm wondering what others have to say, as I'm not 100% convinced.

The pic quality is pretty decent, btw. - could you try to get a clear, closer-up flank shot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

I say Sanchezi too, just because of the brilliant scale shine and the 'throat' colouring.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Sanchezi


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

im going with Sanchezi


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Guys, here are a few more pics to help with the ID'ing

By the way she is about 4inches now (I can't believe how much she has grown!!!!)

Thanks all, keep 'en coming!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

def not an irritan. Id say sanchez?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> def not an irritan. Id say sanchez?


 Yeah I agree with you 100%. I thought compressus originally becuase of the body shape but I didn't think irritan as the head shape and tail are all wrong.

Exodus, I aksed this question before, but where did you get your irritan?

Thanks 
Jay


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jaejae said:


> def not an irritan. Id say sanchez?


 Yeah I agree with you 100%. I thought compressus originally becuase of the body shape but I didn't think irritan as the head shape and tail are all wrong.

Exodus, I aksed this question before, but where did you get your irritan?

Thanks 
Jay
[/quote]

i replied in the thread you asked in too :rasp: 
I got 1 locally and the most recent one i got from george.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> def not an irritan. Id say sanchez?


 Yeah I agree with you 100%. I thought compressus originally becuase of the body shape but I didn't think irritan as the head shape and tail are all wrong.

Exodus, I aksed this question before, but where did you get your irritan?

Thanks 
Jay
[/quote]

i replied in the thread you asked in too :rasp: 
I got 1 locally and the most recent one i got from george.
[/quote]

Thanks and give us some more pics!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

That tail is confusing... body makes me think Sanchezi, tail fin is making me think Irritan


----------



## RHOMMM (Nov 11, 2005)

pretty big sanchezi...hmmm


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID Complete.


----------

